# Vexilar FL-22 Questions?



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

I am looking at buying a Vexilar FL-22, if I can find one. I am not sure if I sould spend the extra money for the Ultra or just purchase the Pro Pack. Can anyone tell me the benefits of the Ultra over the Pro Pack?


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

if you can find one fleet farm has the utra pack for 519 i know fargo fleet farm does not have anymore but don't know about any others. the ultra is a little nicer cause the float secures nice in the handle but the pro is nice cause you can see the transducer setting easier. Gander in Fargo had 1 pro left for 550.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Gander has more FL-22's in now.

They also have more of the new *Vexilar Double Vision* FL-20 and FS-1000 color camera system combo's...a very Kewl system.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Coming from somebody that has a 18, 20 and a 22 i would say do not buy the FL22!!!! is isnt 1/3 as nice as the 18s or 20s.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

My experience is just the opposite, I have owned all the FL line and would highly recommend the new _FL 22HD_.

IF...you mainly fish 60' or less of water, the _FL-22HD_ simply can't be beat. The unit and the new Tri-Beam makes for the most precision unit on the ice by far.

They are in stock in Fargo now, Gander has them as of yesterday...3 or 4 in stock I think. They do sell out quickly though.

*10% 0ff Vexilars* started yesterday too at Gander...so they will go even more quickly now.


----------

